
Public boolean isUserAGoat() - neo2001
http://developer.android.com/intl/es/reference/android/os/UserManager.html#isUserAGoat()
======
bryanrasmussen
I got a false positive on this function when checking against a user
cuthbert_calculus and I never heard the end of it.

